# Blah DVD dot com



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello  ,

I have come across a cheap DVD website and I was wondering if anyone on here has used them recently. They are Blahdvd.com.  I have found reviews on Ciao but the latest ones are 2007 with a mix of good, not so good and bad reviews   .  

I usually use play.com and amazon and have never had any problems with them.

Thanks  
Shelley x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Obviously no-one has used them   so I ordered anyway on Friday, I got an email last night saying it was ready for dispatch........so I shall wait and see  

Shelley xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I had heard of them ages ago and  was tempted to order but i just left it as I hadnt heard of them before. Let us know how it goes with them


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I got the DVD's yesterday and the second part of my order is on its way.  Woohoo I saved £10 on DH's pressie  

x


----------

